# What exactly are the risks of being sick while pregnant? worried...



## gypsymom

So I think I'm coming down with a cold.:wacko: I've got a sore a phlegmy throat and I get very brief but random shaking spells which are usually my signs that a nasty cold is on its way (btw, if I am sick I know I got it from my friend that I "rescued" on thursday, giving me one more reason to be pissed at her, but i digress...)

So my question is, how does this affect my LO? I'm worried that my compromised imune system will adversly affect him. Is there any dangers I should be aware of?

Also, I'm allergic to over the counter cough medicine, so before I was pregnant I took a perscription syrup that contains codine...obviously I can't do that anymore, so is there an alternative cough medicine anyone knows of? If push comes to shove I can take the OTC medicine, but it makes me feel awful (it makes me shake and feel like my neck is constantly tense and my head constantly feels like it's moving), and once again I don't know what that would do to LO so I don't want to take the risk.

Any suggestions or answers would be helpful.


----------



## BabyMama2010

Awww hun, its just the worst being sick specially when your pregnant! :( I had the beginnings of a cold last week. My doc gave me normal panadol/paracetamol to take (only 1 tablet at a time) & I dosed myself up on Vit C. I felt fine in a couple of days. She did say there was a nasal spray & anitbiotic which I could try if the panadol failed. Both of which were safe in pregnancy. Thankfully I didnt have to try those. Not sure about what you could take for a sore throat though....:( 

Doc also said that bubs would be totally unaware just how awful I was feeling! 

xx


----------



## gypsymom

BabyMama2010 said:


> Awww hun, its just the worst being sick specially when your pregnant! :( I had the beginnings of a cold last week. My doc gave me normal panadol/paracetamol to take (only 1 tablet at a time) & I dosed myself up on Vit C. I felt fine in a couple of days. She did say there was a nasal spray & anitbiotic which I could try if the panadol failed. Both of which were safe in pregnancy. Thankfully I didnt have to try those. Not sure about what you could take for a sore throat though....:(
> 
> Doc also said that bubs would be totally unaware just how awful I was feeling!
> 
> xx

I have no idea what those two medications are lol

But I'm glad to hear that baby will completely oblivious and unharmed by my being sick. Thanks for giving m,e a little peace of mind.


----------



## miss cakes

ive had chest infections and allsorts since being pregnant and now the heartburn makes me throw up aswell which is vile! but the docs say my chest infection wouldnt harm baby and being sick is just another lovely thing in pregnancy im sure it dosent do any harm x


----------



## caz_hills

Hi, I'm in the same boat - I've had a cold, slight temperature and really, really bad cough for about 10 days now (so annoying!). Saw the dr on Thursday and he said the baby would be "as safe as houses" so that put my mind at rest.

He did say paracetamol is fine and also he said don't bother with cough syrups as they are a waste of money, just drink hot water with honey and lemon for your throat.

Hope you feel better soon! x


----------



## tequila

I got my cold in week 13 and it was awful. I was so worried as it was quite early on and I was scared to do anything! Mine lasted about 3 weeks - starting with a chest infection which then developed into a cold about 10 days later.

I couldnt find a pharmacy that would let me take anything other than paracetamol. I eventually found some simple linctus, but at the end of the day it was just glycerin and didnt really do anything except coat my throat.

I drank a lot of tea - redbush, and plenty of hot water with lemon and ginger. It was over Xmas as well, so I really wanted to drink some port or wine as I thought that would really help - especially with the sleeping as I got hardly any at all.

Anyway. It was horrible, but I came through it as did baby and he doesnt seem any worse for wear because of it. I guess he probably got a few of my antibodies so he wont get that strand of virus if it comes around!

Personally I almost never get sick, so this was a real shock to my system. I hadnt been eating well during the first 3 months due to sickness, and I know the immune system is lower when pregnant so I guess thats the reason for it. I went on to have my flu jab which I wasnt going to do, but I really didnt want to get ill again.

Good luck with it. All you can do is fight back with paracetamol, plenty of fluids and sleep! I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## littleblonde

I have had the flu and a sickness bug and my little proncess is fine. All you need to do is rest a lot and drink fluids anmd keep temp at bay with paracetimols. Talk to your doctor before taking anything else.


----------



## gypsymom

so update...I'm in agony. I've gotten three hours of sleep and the only reason I woke up was DH came to kiss me goodbye, and now I can't get back to sleep because my throat hurts. so. much. It's so swollen I can barely swallow (which hurts like hell) and i've completely lost my voice. ad I'm starting to cough...which is not making things better. I'll have to call my doc's in a few hours and see what he reccomends. Thanks for all the reassurance ladies! At least bubs is in a happy sick free place!


----------



## miss cakes

oh no! urgh its a shame we cant be in an amniotic bubble like our LOs are! get up the docs that sounds awful x


----------



## jellytot3

If you still feel ill after a few days, visit your doctor. I did and he gave me anti sickness tabelets, co codamol and dioralyte sachets to replace my salts. So there ARE things pregnant women can, its just best to get them from the Dr instead, they know best.x
Hope you feel better soon x


----------

